# "All Living Things Chew-Proof Home"?



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

Has anyone used this? Is it good for 2 rats? The bar spacing is 3/8", and it's all metal. I desperately want to get my girls out of that aquarium they're in. And I just wanna get a good quality home for them.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Can you get a link for us to check it out also?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I know the cage, and it is fine for 2 rats. 
I know many people have it, and like it.
Although for better price and a better cage, i would go with the Martins R-680. 90+shipping, and is bigger.


----------

